# Fritzy is so spoiled



## hatchet2105 (Nov 22, 2012)

Fritzy is a cry baby. I pick her up and set her on my lap and I hold her paw and looked at her nails, grabbed the clippers, put it close to her paw, got it right were it needed to be cut and all of a sudden she cries and i didnt even close the clippers yet so i moved the clippers away she relaxing calmly in my lap while im holding her paw. I bring the clippers over to her paw again adjusted it got everything ready and she cries again I said " I didnt even cut your nails yet and your okay." Then snip i cut her nails, while im cuting her nails she falls asleep. like shes playing dead. HAHA so i finished and i look down she's sleeping on my lap. she does the same thing with her collar. she would fight it and then once i put her on my lap she fights her collar and then passes out. she fell asleep and im like -.- lol


----------



## hatchet2105 (Nov 22, 2012)

Today she keep jumping on to the fish tanks and sticking her paw in the water. The fish tanks have hoods on them but their is a little space were she can stick her paw to play in the water. Every time she goes on top of the fish tank, I would have to chase her to get her off the fish tank and i wipe her paws off with a rag, so she dont lick the fish water. when i put her down she keeps running back up and sticking her paw in the water. were like "Fritzy! so i get a stouffers box and cut it up into shapes so she cant get in it. taped it. then she climbs higher going towards the tank that dont have a hood on it. so i run over to her and grabbed her (we have 7 fish tanks set up right now and about 3 unused tanks.) and put her down went in the other room to grab a flat lizard/fish cover hood. looks like a cage almost. so i put it on top of the fish tank and shes lookin sniffing walking behind the tank and then jumps off and lays in bed.


----------

